# marine help



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

what is the smallest tenk in with is large enoth for anenomes corals some sort of clown fish and some candy shrimp


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

10g ive actually helped 3 people on another forum set up a 10g tank as marine with the stocking you want so if you need advice ask im happy to help


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

can you please pm me with more detail:2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

clownbarb1 said:


> what is the smallest tenk in with is large enoth for anenomes corals some sort of clown fish and some candy shrimp


Anemones shouldn't be kept in a tank under 6 months old, they need perfect conditions and you need to research how to make that happen. It's unlikely you can achieve that in a 10g, I'd suggest 24g and upwards. They will also kill most corals through stinging them or sitting on them.

Try this guide to start - Reef Time Care Sheet


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

id agree with DEVI but i kept my anenome with soft corals in a 20g tank?
in a 10g tank its worrying that the chemicals in the water would change SO quickly that the anenome would suffer?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd say 20g could be done, hell 5g could be done, but you'd need to change small amounts of water three times a day! It depends how much work you want to do and how confident you are. The OP seems like a newbie to reefing due to the question asked.
Out of interest, you say kept, what happened to your nem? Any advice for the OP from your experience?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

actually Devil its not highly unlikely that you could achive an anemone with a pair of clowns in a 10g me and 3 other people in a matter of weeks have achived this 

i also helped another guy 6 months ago set up a 10g with an anemone and 2 clowns he used live sand and rock and added the anemone after 2 weeks he still has it now thriving 

the reason is he used a large amount of live rock and sand so it instantly cycles the tank the day after i set up a 10g it was completely cycled and everything was at 0 because of the live rock and sand it literaly can cycle a tank over night

also Lord Monty you say you would wory about the water and fluctuation in such a small body of water well if its done properly with the live rock and sand it will be perfectly fine and stable also this is why we have a water test kit so if you test your water once a week then you would be able to sort any water quality problems 

really yous think 10g is small i have a 6g fluval edge, 15g biorb life really its not that small


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Berry, I have no idea how you have invented instant cycling, but I do believe you should inform the fishkeeping world of your mastery of chemistry that is superior to the top marine minds of the country. You would of course need to prove this impossible event, can you do that?
Most people use live rock and sand to begin their cycle, not to end it.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Devi said:


> I'd say 20g could be done, hell 5g could be done, but you'd need to change small amounts of water three times a day! It depends how much work you want to do and how confident you are. The OP seems like a newbie to reefing due to the question asked.
> Out of interest, you say kept, what happened to your nem? Any advice for the OP from your experience?


 
sorry by the way if i sounded a little hasty :2thumb:

i do agree it does depend on how confidet you are but i belive from my experience that its possible 

sorry if i said kept but i dont think i did no my clowns are thriving in my 6g fluval edge they have been for over 6 months and still perfect water conditions not once from when the clowns had gone in has the water droped everythings been at 0 overasly not the ph all i do is a 40% water change weekly and its in tip top condition its actually much easyer to keep than my much larger tanks 

yes i do have personal advice for the op keep up with water changes and make shore they get done when their ment to be also dont over feed + check your water and salinity weekly


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

the things he wants in a tank and a newbie in a 10g tank and you would test the water once a week? thats amazing! sort my tanks out?

i kept them devi because i used to keep marine tanks but i didnt get enjoyment out of them in the end so i broke my tanks down

i ALSO had live sand and live rock i a good 3inch layer of live sand, did water changes weekly and changed the water weekly and added my live bacteria it was alot of work and i cant Imagen the OP wanting to do LOADS of work on his first tank with a 10g tank? it would be a outragous amount of work! it would put him off!


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

"and its in tip top condition its actually much easyer to keep than my much larger tanks "

that goes against EVERYTHING most people say in the world with marine tanks!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Devi said:


> Berry, I have no idea how you have invented instant cycling, but I do believe you should inform the fishkeeping world of your mastery of chemistry that is superior to the top marine minds of the country. You would of course need to prove this impossible event, can you do that?
> Most people use live rock and sand to begin their cycle, not to end it.


 
if you notice i quoted my self "it can cycle your tank over night" the live rock and sand in most marine tanks is the main filtration methode on the system because its already mature you dont need to mature anything and it can handle the wast produced by the fish because its maturely seeded with bacteria so this greatly speeds up the cycle 

try it your self and youl see that the day after adding your rock and setting everything up the water will be at 0 try it your self ???


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

the water should NEVER be ph of 0 when you put live rock in thats full of bacteria and should INCREASE your ph level?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lord Monty said:


> the water should NEVER be ph of 0 when you put live rock in thats full of bacteria and should INCREASE your ph level?


ya now when people say my waters at 0 it means acept the ph overasly the ph wont be at 0 around 8-8.3


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

who says that?! nitrate nitrite and ammonia should be at 0! but who used ph as a overall statement? i work in a marine specialist store and we do not use that term at all.

i know of many tanks using live rock and sand as the fliter but the amount you need would take up to much of the tank!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lord stop trying to put him off :whip:

does this guy look like hes having problems read the whole thread 98% my advice and hes doing great with after less than 2 weeks 

New to saltwater and have some questions. - Page 5 - MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

berry1 said:


> if you notice i quoted my self "it can cycle your tank over night" the live rock and sand in most marine tanks is the main filtration methode on the system because its already mature you dont need to mature anything and it can handle the wast produced by the fish because its maturely seeded with bacteria so this greatly speeds up the cycle
> 
> try it your self and youl see that the day after adding your rock and setting everything up the water will be at 0 try it your self ???


Hehe, I'm sitting next to my 12g tank full of live rock and live sand. I know how much work it is to keep levels low in this thing, live rock does have bacteria that helps deal with waste, but when you place it in a new tank it takes 2-4 weeks for it to stabilise considering die off and cycling.
Please stop giving newbies this duff advice, you could cause serious harm to their livestock.
As for 40% water changes, you should NEVER change this much in a reef tank, even when in serious issues it should be 10-20% daily, 40% can start a mini cycle and a tank crash.


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

im not putting him off a 20g tank is a good size beginners tank! 
you are the one that will put him off by making him buy a tiny tank and a entire dumper truck of liverock and sand!

OP keep it simple get a good filter a nice sized tank and a good bit of live rock and sand! and maybe a powerhead....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:i like my powerheads.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

berry1 said:


> Lord stop trying to put him off :whip:
> 
> does this guy look like hes having problems read the whole thread 98% my advice and hes doing great with after less than 2 weeks
> 
> New to saltwater and have some questions. - Page 5 - MonsterFishKeepers.com


Err, you said on that thread not to have an anemone now because you've killed three so far, that's shocking!! How can you take such a lax attitude to animal welfare??
The guy also has his tank set up less than 2 weeks, most of his inhabitants will not survive.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Devi said:


> Err, you said on that thread not to have an anemone now because you've killed three so far, that's shocking!! How can you take such a lax attitude to animal welfare??
> The guy also has his tank set up less than 2 weeks, most of his inhabitants will not survive.


 
i said i had killed 3 anemones in all my reef keeping which was frigging decades ago because i got rong advice from a shop but i decided not to mention all the sad details i find it very offencive that you can tell me i have a lax attitude about my animals welfare 

read the frigging thread properly i didnt say go and stock everything in less than a week he chosen to i said get everything set up leave for a week and check the water every two days then after a week if everythings good add your clean up crew then leave another 5 days check water agen if everythings good add a pair of clowns that was my advice he decided to add the creatures after days not my decision but on the other side i dont belive any of the guys live stock should die 

ive always changes 40% a week in all my marines under 20g and thats for over 5 years so its worked for me and its still working 

OHHH! I NEARLY FORGOTEN ERRRR! MFKS A HUGE FORUM MUCH BIGGER THAN MOST FISH KEEPING FORUMS DO YOU SEE ANY OF THE MEMBERS CONTRADICTING MY ADVICE NO YOU DONT DO YOU SEE ANY MFKERS SAYING IVE GIVE HIM DUFF ADVICE NO YOU DONT IF MY ADVICE WAS SO BAD WOULDNT YOU HAVE SEEN A BAD RESPONSE WHEN THEIRS OVER 86,467 MEMBERS COME ON haha


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Yet you're advising the OP to put a nem and two clowns in a tank after a night?
And I'm on MFK, there are no reef people there, it's called monster fish keepers for a reason, marine keepers there have fish like rays and sharks, which are not reef compatible. I'm fairly sure if I spouted any old nonsense about fish on a dog forum then nobody would contradict, because they are dog people.
Maybe you could back up your posts by letting us know your current set ups? You seem to be posting a lot of advice in a lot of places, it'd be helpful to know what your experience is based on?


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

right when someone shouts in capitals you know there a idiot.

as said MFK isnt reef keepers!

your right about being able to filter with rocks and sand but the quantitity needed would be massive! and most people keep alot of it sumped!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder where th OP has gone?:whistling2:


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

probably smashed up that second hand tank he bought and returned to his trops! poor person!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

berry1 said:


> i said i had killed 3 anemones* in all my reef keeping which was frigging decades ago *because i got rong advice from a shop but i decided not to mention all the sad details i find it very offencive that you can tell me i have a lax attitude about my animals welfare



I'm sure you've mentioned somewhere in off topic that you're only 19/20 years old...:whistling2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Devi said:


> Yet you're advising the OP to put a nem and two clowns in a tank after a night?
> And I'm on MFK, there are no reef people there, it's called monster fish keepers for a reason, marine keepers there have fish like rays and sharks, which are not reef compatible. I'm fairly sure if I spouted any old nonsense about fish on a dog forum then nobody would contradict, because they are dog people.
> Maybe you could back up your posts by letting us know your current set ups? You seem to be posting a lot of advice in a lot of places, it'd be helpful to know what your experience is based on?


 


as far as i no quite alot of MFK also have more peaceful marines such as chromis and smaller dwarth angels but one of the strange things about your post is that you talk about most of MFK having rays and sharks but the principle is the same for clownfish or mooray eels they all need good water qualit, correct set up ect so whats so much different about rays and sharks acept overasly their feeding requirements, bioload, size ect 

when did i advise the op to put clowns in a tank after a night i dont think i did i said you can add a tough fish such as oc clowns when everything acept ph is at 0 ive set a tank up with live rock and added some filtration media from one of my mature marine tanks and 24 hours after i have checked the water slite spike so ive done a 30% water change with in around 6-8 hours everythings been at 0 acept ph just my experience

my experience is based on my large amount of fish experience i admit theirs many of people that no much more than me but at the end of the day no one nowes everything i have kept marine for over 4 years i think its 5 actualy but i have been keeping trops for over 7 years in my aquatic experience i have kept banded bamboo sharks, freshwater and marine rays, spotted groupers, many of comunity marine, snowflake, jewlled mooray eel ect also i have kept alot of freshwater oddballs such as paroon sharks, cigar sharks, RTxTNS, arrowanas, including a black :mf_dribble:, and many of other freshwater oddballs i still have alot but i was forced to get rid of alot of the larger marine such as my groupers, eels, sharks because most out grown and i dont belive in keeping animals in stunted conditions 

all i now is ive been successful keeping marine so im happy to pass on the advice 

who said im shouting in capitals and im not an ideot you realy should watch your mouth :whip:

yes op where are you ??? 

and lord p;s stop being childish why would the op smash up his tank and i dont remember him saying he bought a tank if anyone was to be put off by reading this thread then in that case they shouldnt even try marine if their put off that easy you have to be motivated to be succesful : victory:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

berry1 said:


> as far as i no quite alot of MFK also have more peaceful marines such as chromis and smaller dwarth angels but one of the strange things about your post is that you talk about most of MFK having rays and sharks but the principle is the same for clownfish or mooray eels they all need good water qualit, correct set up ect so whats so much different about rays and sharks acept overasly their feeding requirements, bioload, size ect
> 
> when did i advise the op to put clowns in a tank after a night i dont think i did i said you can add a tough fish such as oc clowns when everything acept ph is at 0 ive set a tank up with live rock and added some filtration media from one of my mature marine tanks and 24 hours after i have checked the water slite spike so ive done a 30% water change with in around 6-8 hours everythings been at 0 acept ph just my experience
> 
> ...


 wow i have started a argument but i am afrid i am going with berry1 as i saw on mfk she/he helped another setup the on ei am trying to make and its is till up and running from what hear so:2thumb:


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

ok clownbarb well good luck either way 
upload some photos when your doing it


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> wow i have started a argument but i am afrid i am going with berry1 as i saw on mfk she/he helped another setup the on ei am trying to make and its is till up and running from what hear so:2thumb:



If you are afrid to be going with berry1 and the advice given, I WOULD BE !!!

Why not buy a reef set up already mature :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

haha i like dont like mature reef setups sure they look REALLY good (tranquility today in brighton had a aneome the size of your HEAD!) so wanted it!

with mature reef setups you havnt done it i kinda think its cheating!
clownbarb where are you from?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

(I think hes from dover kent)

i have to agree with one thing thought i feel the same way i wouldnt want to buy a mature reef because it does feel like cheating and you want to be able to look at the tank in 6 months and say i achived this

its very simple why would any one be scared of my advice as long as you add your live stock when your waters all at 0 acept the ph then you will be off to a good start

UPDATE 
the guy i helped on MFK has decided to go and get a bubble tip anemone which i advised him againsts untill its mature so im expecting their could be big probs with the anemone but the fish and clean up crew are growing strong, eating well and everything acept the ph is at 0 

op = ask any questions you like :2thumb:


----------

